# How to get rid of cloudfront?



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Think I got it from what I thought was an Adobe update. It is some kind of redirect gizmo that is hard to get rid of. I've deleted it from programs, ran updated Malwarbytes and updated Avast. Still getting popups from Zoosk and Cloudfront. Anyone know of a good free virus wipeout tool?


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

http://blog.teesupport.com/how-to-remove-cloudfront-net-hijacker-cloudfront-net-manual-removal/


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Or just use super anti spyware. Malwarebytes sort of....... sucks. Didn't used to...but...well... everything comes and goes. Autoruns is better but you have to know how to use it and...you can turn your computer into a brick if you don't know what you are doing. Remove it all from the add/remove programs and then run SAS and it should get rid of it all.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

NELSELGNE said:


> http://blog.teesupport.com/how-to-remove-cloudfront-net-hijacker-cloudfront-net-manual-removal/


Thank you. Printed out the instructions and followed them but none of the files they said to delete were listed. I guess the virus could have changed the file names.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> Or just use super anti spyware. Malwarebytes sort of....... sucks. Didn't used to...but...well... everything comes and goes. Autoruns is better but you have to know how to use it and...you can turn your computer into a brick if you don't know what you are doing. Remove it all from the add/remove programs and then run SAS and it should get rid of it all.


Updated it and ran it but it didn't find anything either but I'm still getting the redirect popups. Must be hidden pretty well.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

Scan you computer with this free scanner. I run eset protection on my computer and it has always kept my computer clean.

http://www.eset.com/us/online-scanner/


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

You may not actually have a virus.

It is possible you have either a rookkit hiding a trojan or a browser hijack at the LSP layer, although I realize that I've already left far behind the premise of this forum, which claims that you get answers in plain English... Sorry for the jargon, sometimes it's the only way us tech-types know how to communicate.

Which operating system are you running on the affected computer? (Which version of Windows?)

To properly and completely check your system for rootkits, you'll have to disable your AVG or anything else you have got on the system for virus protection, which a bit involved, so it is probably better done in a different forum with a lot tighter real-time interaction, like possibly a chat session from another computer or a phone call, 'cause there are lots more steps involved to do it correctly, and much more feedback needed from your situation to properly guide you.


----------

